# New Year



## ironman123 (Dec 31, 2018)

All you "woodies" have a safe and HAPPY NEW YEAR 2019. I will be busy in the shop making stake beds for toy trucks. Stake rails are 3/32 x 3/8 x 4 1/8. Stakes are 1/4 x 3/16 x 2. All ripped from 1 x 2. Bed Bottoms are 4 1/4 X 2 1/4 X 3/16. Ripped from 2 X 4. That is a lot of ripping and sanding. Made enough for 15 Stake Beds.

Any way, keep safe and have a Happy New Year 2019.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year!

Spent the afternoon in the shop. Going to church in a couple hours. After that some food and drink. And duping our boys with a pre-recorded ball dropping before putting them to bed. The 6 year old wants to stay up until midnight. Not going to happen! Shoot, I'm not sure I'm even going to still be up at midnight!

Going to spend a good portion of tomorrow in the shop. Will be a good way to start the new year!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 31, 2018)

ironman123 said:


> All you "woodies" have a safe and HAPPY NEW YEAR 2019. I will be busy in the shop making stake beds for toy trucks. Stake rails are 3/32 x 3/8 x 4 1/8. Stakes are 1/4 x 3/16 x 2. All ripped from 1 x 2. Bed Bottoms are 4 1/4 X 2 1/4 X 3/16. Ripped from 2 X 4. That is a lot of ripping and sanding. Made enough for 15 Stake Beds.
> 
> Any way, keep safe and have a Happy New Year 2019.



Happy New Year to everyone. Ray, post a photo of your stake truck, please. I like to build toys and give them away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year to all of you- I will great it in the AM. Midnight is for sleeping....


----------



## TimR (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year's Eve to all...be safe out there!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year to all. I'll be in bed before midnight, I've done the stay up till midnight thing to many times. 2018 was a good year for me, hoping 2019 is a continuation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 31, 2018)

Kids duped with a fake countdown, on their way to bed, then to spend some quiet time with my wife.

Cheers, everyone!



 

P.S. - Don't drink and drive. Or operate machinery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 31, 2018)

@FranklinWorkshops here are the pictures from Joys and Toys for their Farm Truck Pair.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year!!!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 1, 2019)

My nephew and his wife and 3 daughters are here from Hawaii. The girls have never popped fireworks before so my SIL and myself bought about $400 worth and they had a blast. Happy New Years ALL!


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year! Made it to midnight! Hope y'all have a spectacular woodworking year ahead! Chuck


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year's to all! Our child went to Austin to spend a few days with friends, so we went to @woodman6415 house last night to have dinner with him, his wife, @AgainstThe Grain and his wife and some other friends. A good time, we were back here and in bed before midnight. All my best wishes for everyone this year! Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 1, 2019)

Really!? A mod and don't remember, pics or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2019)

I know, thought about it on the way home........


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 1, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Really!? A mod and don't remember, pics or it didn't happen!


To busy eating and having a great time .. we forgot about pics .. maybe next year ... 
Happy New Year

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 1, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> My nephew and his wife and 3 daughters are here from Hawaii. The girls have never popped fireworks before so my SIL and myself bought about $400 worth and they had a blast. Happy New Years ALL!


We were shocked by the quality of the fireworks one of our neighbors shot last night. It was like a professional show. The booms were like bombs. No idea where he could have acquired those but many things "drop off the back of trucks" around here if you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 1, 2019)

Some of the fireworks we bought were incredible but that being said our neighbors, throughout the subdivision, put on a remarkable show. Put ours to shame. WOW better than the city's display


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2019)

We have some neighbors that moved here from Hawaii coincidentally a few years back. Every New Year's and 4th of July they put on an incredible show. Cook a huge spread of food, have tables all in the front yard, a sight to see!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 2, 2019)

In my neighborhood at midnight lots of them shot off fireworks and some shot off their semi-auto pistols and AR-15 type rifles. Nice neighborhood though, most of the time.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 2, 2019)

There were no fireworks in our neighborhood for New Year's. But, we were in the middle of a white out blizzard and the windchill was about -40F. So even if someone had planned to set them off, I doubt they would have wanted to go out and do it.


----------

